# Loose Watery Stool -- Two years later



## SeaDoo (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi all!I have been suffering with this for almost 2 years. It started out as having loose stool from coffee or chocolate. During a very stressful time, I began having "wet farts" as the gastro refferred to them. This is when I noticed something was not right. I had a hard time passing stools, they were hard and lumpy followed by diarrhea. I would wipe, but found I had to return later to wipe again. After bowel movement, my rectum would be inflammed and swollen. My gastro had no idea and diagnosed IBS. Told me to take more potassium. Thanks!







I began reading on the net and decided to try changing my diet. No sweets, chocolate, caffeine or meat. I ate a very strict diet with lots of veges and bran...nothing changed. Drank more water...nothing changed. I began taking Medamucil and other bulk agents. This helped some, but I still had runny stool and "wet farts". This was highly embarrassing. I still had to return to the bathroom every hour to wipe until no more could be seen. If I tried to go out and exercise (even walk down the hall) the stool would rub my rectum and create some blood and stool mixed. This would cause the rectum to swell more and be quite painful. Since then I have tried sepositories to help with the swelling...nothing. Tried taking a bowel cleanse for parasites which fixed about 70% of the problems surprisingly. The swelling and pain disappeared as well as the 'wet farts'. I still had to go back to wipe, but only every other bowel movement. If I had two in one day, the second would not require as much wiping and I would not have to return every hour. *No parasites came out though.*I decided after that to try a bowel cleanse for mucus and plague using Psyllium and Benotite in a type of "shake". This caused diarrhea the entire two weeks I was on it and did not help or clean anything. Today, I have soft stools that sink to the bottom of the tank. I have to wipe 6 to 10 times then return every hour to wipe. No swelling or pain. I do have some pain/bleeding if I go running or walking after a bowel movement due to the stool rubbing the rectum. What is this? How can this be so inconsistent one time yet consistent at other times. As I understand it, to live comfortably with IBS you must modify your diet to remove what is causing the irritation. In my case, I thought it was chocolate, coffee and caffeine. I have the same symptoms if I eat water and salad 7 days a week or if I eat hamburgers, chocolate, coffee and coke. Well, the chocolate does irritate more if I eat too much, but you get the point. How do I get rid of the multiple wiping/soft stool? Why is this occurring? Am I still trying to pass a stool up to 5 hours from evacuation or is the stool getting clogged in the crypts? Help! This is really draining on me because I cannot do any type of physical activity when I have a stool pass (usually every day). I actually pray for the weeks I only pass a stool every 3 days so I can get some recreation in.


----------



## SeaDoo (Aug 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## west T boy (Aug 9, 2003)

I use Tucks after every bowel movment ther is still some seeping but it does help. Not sure what causes it but after 3 years it has not gone away.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I'm wondering if there is something wrong with your sphincter muscle in the anus. Has the doctor checked out the muscles down there to see if there is a problem that may have been overlooked? Maybe there is a surgery or something that can be done to tighten the sphincter muscle - it may be worth it to at least ask a gastroenterologist about the possibilities.


----------



## SeaDoo (Aug 10, 2003)

Yes, he said it was not "as strong" as it should be. He recommended some exercises but I saw no change. I could understand if I was in my 60's, but I am only 28. This problem started literally in a day...not a slow onset as I would expect from a deteriorating muscle. The "watery farts" has got to have something to do with my digestion as well as the fact that my stools are very thin and mushy (most likely full of water that was not absorbed). During the "watery farts" stage, I had very hard to pass stool. It was like rabbit turds, very dark, and they sank to the bottom. I had alot of gas and swelling during this time. The only thing that has helped is taking parasite cleanse, even though *NO* parasites ever come out of the cleanse. Since taking the cleanse, the gas is almost gone as well as the "watery farts". The only problem I have now is stool that apparently retains water. For some reason, after each passage there is an hour to two hour time frame (sometimes up to 8 hours) where I have to go back and wipe because some seeped out. Very frustrating.


----------

